# String stoo



## evanson (Jun 16, 2014)

I recently changed the draw length down on my bow and had a new string put on. I noticed that my string ends up on the left side of the string stop most of the time now after shooting. Does the different string length mean I need to adjust the string stop so there is a gap between the string and the rubber? Currently no gap.


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

Changing the draw length or draw weight on any bow will move the string either closer or further away from the string stop. Increasing the draw weight will move the string closer to the stop, whereas decreasing it will move the string further away. New strings and cables should be shot at least 150 - 200 times for a break in period. This allows the new string strands and serving to be flattened out and allows them to settle in the cam grooves. After the break in period you can readjust the string stop. For better accuracy, it is better to have the string hitting the center of the string stop. By the string hitting to the left or right of the stop, it will over time weaken that side causing it to flex more and more allowing the string to travel further over time and eventually it can cause erratic arrow flight. If you have a string stop that can be adjusted, then all you have to do is readjust it until the string is centered. If it is a non adjustable type, then you may have to keep turning the rod until it is centered or try putting a slight bend in it. You can also try putting different washer thicknesses at the point where the string stop attaches to the bow which in turn will relocate the string stop rod set screws. The set screws create pressure on the rod changing the angle as well. Ed


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

What make/model bow is this? Sounds like you may need to set your cam lean.


----------



## evanson (Jun 16, 2014)

Hoyt maxxis 35. Doesn't look like there is any lean but I could be wrong


----------

